# FS-1 Building Guide Blog...........



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all,Since Frank posted that the Flying Sub is coming in,I can now post this.It is everything we want in a great kit!alex




http://falcondesigns.blogspot.com/


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Fantastic Work as usual Alex!!!:thumbsup:

I Have already subsribed to your Blog and will be following it very closley!!

You have done all the homework on this already for us Modelers:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello Alex, I also subsribed to your Blog! I will be keeping an eye out for all of your shared building points on the Flying Sub. 

Be well... :thumbsup:

- Ben


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's looking great Alex. The seats look super. I'll be interested to see what you do with the floor.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

here's a peek...............


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

falcon49xxx said:


> here's a peek...............


 
Again, outstanding work my friend:thumbsup:

Those Pics look like the Actual stage set...:woohoo:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Some lighting test pictures...........I'm having fun putting in the Voodoo FX lighting kit.alex


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Ooooohhhh! Aaaaahhhhhh! Such pretty lights!

"I like the pretty lights"


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very cool - I think I am looking forward to this kit more than any other right now.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Great stuff so far, Alex!

Got a question and I don't think I've seen it addressed anywhere. There's an old school 'Aurora style' stand that comes with it, and you've noted you did the 'hidden magnet' trick so you can swap out the lower hatch with the stand slot stub.

a. How's that working out? is there enough 'hold' between the friction on the part in the space and the magnet to safely hold the FS on the stand?

b. How stable IS that stand, anyway? A straight enlarging of the old Aurora stand doesn't seem like it would be strong enough to hold the mass of the enlarged FS, and I can see all manner of flexing, bending and snapping issues, unless it's made from a different kind of styrene or another plastic entirely.

Thoughts? am I just overly worried about a non-issue?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

The magnet is one of those Nyobend.............ium,I can never spell it correcty,and is super strong,not like ferric magnets.The stand is robust and can hold the weight,I broke the piece that attaches the arm to the base,and I used the old standby tube glue,and after a day of drying,held.I placed the stand on a board,put pillows all around it,put the model on,went to lunch and model was still on the stand when I came back.I will do the test again when all the lighting is installed.the model come with a plug that goes where the bottom hatch.That plug is what goes on to the stand,no magnet.The magnet is to hold the hatch in its slot,nothing more.alex


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Having just received my FS kit (thanks again, Gene) I must once more congratulate Moebius on a job AMAZINGLY well done. I don't know who does their working drawings, but the guy sure knows his stuff. 

Question for Alex: Given that you're incorporating one of Randy's lighting kits do you think the hatchway on the aft bulkhead will provide enough clearance to access the battery compartment? I don't have the model or the lighting kit in front of me at the moment, but based on my initial once-over it appears as if it's going to be a pretty tight squeeze...


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Having just received my FS kit (thanks again, Gene) I must once more congratulate Moebius on a job AMAZINGLY well done. I don't know who does their working drawings, but the guy sure knows his stuff.
> 
> Question for Alex: Given that you're incorporating one of Randy's lighting kits do you think the hatchway on the aft bulkhead will provide enough clearance to access the battery compartment? I don't have the model or the lighting kit in front of me at the moment, but based on my initial once-over it appears as if it's going to be a pretty tight squeeze...



I gave the thing to you THIS MORNING. I would have expected you to have it at least built by now. Jeez, what were you doing at work today? Work?

Slacker.

Gene

PS -


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Carson,the short answer is yes.The door opening is just large enough to fit a 9volt battery.One of those snap top should do nicely.The way I am doing mine is clamshell style,I will velcro the battery to the back of the cabinet where it fits perfectly.That way I can change out an LED if it happens to burn out.stay well and enjoy what I think is the Model of the Year.alex


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

remove double post


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, Alex.

Having put in a lot of time on my Rick Teskey 1/16 FS model I was _really _hoping I could skip the Moebius kit. Thing is, it's just too well executed a model of too cool a subject for me to be able to _not_ build it.

Curse you Moebius!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thats is looking sooo nice Alex :thumbsup: 

And you blokes will have yours all done, lighted and painted before mine even hits customs down here.  

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

..Nice work Alex!!!

I am on my way to my Local Hobbyshop to pick up mine:woohoo:

..In about 20 minutes:freak:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

The Voodoo FX Lighting Kit is awsome.........


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

If someone decides to do a conversion for the 50's era flying sub PLEASE let me know!

Gordon


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

LoL!

that is awsome, and that's exactly what i see as the inspiration for the FS-1.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

idMonster said:


> If someone decides to do a conversion for the 50's era flying sub PLEASE let me know!
> 
> Gordon


 
WTF???? DANG, DUDE!!! THAT'S COOL!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

idMonster said:


> If someone decides to do a conversion for the 50's era flying sub PLEASE let me know!
> 
> Gordon


That sound was my jaw hitting the floor...... OMG I'm at a loss for words.
Very nice work.....:thumbsup:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I saw that piece at the NNL's a few years back,its quite a showpiece!


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

My bad, I guess I didn't make it clear - that masterpiece IS NOT my work (would that it were!!!).

It's a photo that I saved from a internet article about a model contest.

(That's why I was hoping for a conversion kit!) 

Gordon

PS - If anyone knows the name of that modeler please let me know so I can give proper acknowledgement

PPS - I am, however, planning to do a standard flying sub in a color schem inspireed by that photo and a certain underwater city.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I saw that in a modeling magazine years ago, can't remember exactly when. A very clever job of seamlessly combining the Aurora/Monogram FS with parts from a Revell 1/12 scale '57 Chevy. I don't know whether it's supposed to be a submarine, an aircraft, or a UFO, but it looks WAY cool!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I think it's supposed to be either a '50's era Flying Sub, or a '57 chevy "wannabe" Flying Sub.
That's a kitbash worthy of our own esteemed Paynemeister himself!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I've got it -- it's a Flying Sub designed by Harley J. Earl! If there were just some way to fit a wraparound windshield.


----------

